# Bank of Nova Scotia BNS.PR.Z and BNS



## RoR (Jan 18, 2012)

I have these in my portfolio and was just given another 53 shares of the BNS.PR.Z shares. 

Should I hang on to these?


----------



## RoR (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## stephenheath (Apr 3, 2009)

I think the experts aren't answering because you haven't given them enough information... what reasons would you have to hold, what reasons would you have to sell? Do you work there, is the rest of your portfolio diversified, do you need the money for something else?

At least that's the kind of thing I've seen them wait to answer for.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

BNS is the ticker for the common shares.
BNS.PR.Z is a preferred share series.
No one can tell you whether you should keep or sell a stock.
You should be familiar with the features of this series of preferred stock.
There can be any number of conditions that can influence its market valuation.
Start by searching for the prospectus for this issue and reading it cover to cover.
Then, read it again.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Do your research on quantum online. Then get back to us with more relevant questions.


----------



## RoR (Jan 18, 2012)

Will look into it. Thanks. 

I have no reason to keep them or get rid of them, in my stock portfolio that I never think about until a statement shows up in the mail. I work at a company owned by Scotia, that's why more appear every Dec 31st. 

We don't need the money. Could put it on our mortgage, but it's not needed. I guess I think of it like a savings cushion. If we're ever desperate for some reason, we could cash it in. About 8900 in there.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

BNS raising capital:

http://business.financialpost.com/2...a-scotia-to-raise-equity-with-share-offering/


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

And:

http://business.financialpost.com/2012/02/02/equity-sale-puts-spotlight-on-scotiabank/


----------

